# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Bukit Timah Nature Reserve

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

Have any of you been to Bukit Tmah Nature Reserve after dark? I don't remember seeing any gates when I was there the last time but I would suppose the rangers are there every night patrolling the grounds.

Is it an offence to walk around the reserves at night with a torchlight? Do you remember seeing any signs there stating that one has to leave the reserve by a certain time? As far as I know, there's one in Upper Pierce Reservoir which says all visitors have to leave the place by 7 pm or something.

Loh K L

----------


## budak

Think the rangers at the station at the foothill will put a barrier after 6 or 7. Not sure if they have guards at night. I wouldn't go around there at night though. Even at day I can see plenty of venomous snakes (coral snakes, cobras etc) around the main track. 

Or *ahem* KL, are you thinking of doing some 'monkey' business there??  ::smt057: 

There's a new book on Trees of Bukit Timah Reserve to be launched soon. It's co-published by the National Institute of Education, the Center for Tropical Forest Science (Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute), the Arnold Arboretum (Harvard University), and the National Parks Board, Singapore, and looks like will be an authoritative volume.

----------


## timebomb

> Think the rangers at the station at the foothill will put a barrier after 6 or 7. Not sure if they have guards at night. I wouldn't go around there at night though. Even at day I can see plenty of venomous snakes (coral snakes, cobras etc) around the main track.


You're sure about this, Budak? I wonder if it's alright to go into the reserve in the day time and hang around there until dark. I'm not worried about venomous snakes. What concerns me more is the number of mosquito bites I have to put up with. 




> Or *ahem* KL, are you thinking of doing some 'monkey' business there??


No monkey business. If I want to do that, I'll check into a love hotel  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## Eric Yeo

Loh, if you go in by Rifle Range Road to the Tree Top Walk, along the jungle track will see this sign " Beware Of Crocodile" :Shocked:  

Eric Yeo

----------


## timebomb

> " Beware Of Crocodile"


Are there crocodiles in the reserve?  :Shocked:  

Anyway, thanks for the warning, Eric. Actually, the guy who wants to go there after dark isn't me but my good friend Nonn Panitvong who will be here for Aquarama later this month. Nonn wants to take a picture of a certain gecko which he says can be found in Bukit Timah Nature Reserve. 

Nonn's a brave chap so crocodiles and venomous snakes won't scare him. The last time I was in Thailand, his friend told me that Nonn often goes into the jungles of Thailand alone and spends the night there armed only with a torchlight and a fork. I don't know why he carries a fork into the jungle though. Maybe he uses it as a skewer to barbeque geckos  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------

